# Ada 60p Aquascape



## buttons (20 Aug 2019)

Just sharing a photo of my aquascape, I never did a journal this time unfortunately. I’m slight problems with thread algae and bba on the buce. I’m hoping a can sort it out soon. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmin_ruz (24 Aug 2019)

Looking great!!!


----------



## Sarpijk (25 Aug 2019)

as seen on Reddit!


----------



## JonRivers (26 Aug 2019)

Looks fantastic!

where did you pick up the ADA tank from?


----------



## buttons (26 Aug 2019)

JonRivers said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> where did you pick up the ADA tank from?



Thank you. I bought it from the green machine website before it closed down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRivers (26 Aug 2019)

thanks


----------



## Janci (7 Nov 2019)

I love this one.
What plants did you use for the emersed look?


----------

